# *early* second period after failed ivf?



## RedCandle (Feb 16, 2012)

So, I have heard it is really common to have a delayed second period after a failed ICSI/IVF. In fact my own RE told me not to expect ovulation until 1-2 weeks after it normally should, thus expect my second period 2 weeks later.

Strange thing: This month (first normal cycle after ivf) I ovulated on time (cd 16) as I had a sharp increase in temps and they stayed up high. But now, only 6 days later after O, i am cramping and a little spotting. I KNOW it is not implantation spotting as I am not that lucky. 

Has anyone had an *early* second period? It is just as if not more concerning than a later period, because it is not expected and it means my luteal phase is only 6-7 days!!!

thanks! looking forward to hearing similar stories, insights, etc


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi, this has happened to me. Consultant said it was just a hormonal imbalance thing, hardly surprising after the drug load of cycles etc. Mine wasn't bothered and he didn't do any more tests or anything else(not sure a lot bothers him though). Always best to check with your own RE though if you're worried. Maisy


----------

